

Ask HN: Review my idea. Woot for services - lemma

The basic idea is this: a site like woot, where everyday there is a new service offered in limited quantities and at a discount. Anyone can sign up to offer their service (programming, graphic design, marketing, etc). The benefit to the sellers would be exposure, new clients, and having a way to sell their time between projects. What do you think of the idea? I set up a temporary page at minvp.com in case anyone is interested in getting updates on this (that's not the final name).
======
pbreit
I think there's definitely room for this type of service even with companies
like AppSumo already existing (AppSumo deal quality has been trending down).

It's definitely not easy. You have to line up both high quality sellers as
well as start building an email list and web site traffic. It's a considerable
chick and egg situation. But not insurmountable. Good luck.

~~~
lemma
Thanks! I definitely agree with you about the chicken/egg thing. I won't
launch unless I can build a big enough interest. Haven't bothered with a
domain/design for this reason :)

------
Terry_B
I guess the first question is, how would this differ to Groupon?

~~~
lemma
I should have been clearer. My idea would be to offer services that
hackers/web business would be interested in. Basically, if you work as a
consultant or freelancers and read this site, your service is very likely what
I would try to promote.

